# Wieder mal eine Zanderrute gesucht



## magut (10. Dezember 2018)

Da ich mit der SUFO nix aktuelleres gefunden habe --meine Frage an die Zanderspezis

Ich angle an der Donau. Gummis zwischen 10 und max.15cm, Jigs 14-20 Gramm meist 16 und 18 Gramm
derzeit fisch ich mit einer Daiwa Pro Rex XR spinn , 2,7m und WG bis 50 Gramm.
Grundsätzlich gefällt mir die Rute nur der Griff ist mir zu dünn. Das nervt irgendwann nach 5 Stunden werfen. 
Die Neue sollte nicht zu "brettig" sein, da ich das persönlich nicht ganz so mag.
Welche Ruten habt ihr in Verwendung bzw. würdet ihr empfehlen. Preis bis ca. 200.-
LG
Mario


----------



## trawar (10. Dezember 2018)

Bau dir den Griff doch einfach um, habe ich letztens auch gemacht.


----------



## magut (10. Dezember 2018)

das hab ich  noch nie gemacht-- bin nicht sicher ob das so eine gute idee ist, wenn ich das mache


----------



## geomujo (10. Dezember 2018)

https://www.gerlinger.de/abu-spinrute-rocksweeper-nrs-922mh-limited-1
Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2018)

Ob die verlinkte Rocksweeper bei 50g wirklich noch gut zu gebrauchen ist?
Mit 15cm Gummi werden 45-50g erreicht. Die weiße Yasei Aspius H hat zwar nicht wirklich dicken, aber durchgehenden Korkgriff. Die könnte 50g schaffen und ist noch für um die 140€ zu bekommen. Die Aspius ist kopflastig, ob es störend ist, muss natürlich jeder selber entscheiden. Ausgleichsgewichte sind nicht mehr vorgesehen, ich habe aktuell 60g angebracht.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ob die verlinkte Rocksweeper bei 50g wirklich noch gut zu gebrauchen ist?
> Mit 15cm Gummi werden 45-50g erreicht.



Ein 6" LC Salt Shaker am 21gr. Kopf z.B., wiegt genau 60gr..
Trotzdem ist die Rocksweeper sicher eine Top Zanderrute und man könnte halt bei den Gummis bei 12cm bleiben, oder etwas leichtere Köpfe fischen und dann passt das schon.
Außerdem ist nicht immer drin, was drauf steht, soll heißen die Rute ist wohl im WG etwas niedrig angesetzt?
Bestes Beispiel für eine solche falsche Kennzeichnung ist ja gerade die von dir erwähnte Aspius, zumindest die der ersten Serie.
Die waren auch bis 27gr. WG angegeben und gingen aber bis fast 60gr. zu fischen.
Also ich würde die Rute für den sehr günstigen Preis kaufen, habe aber leider gerade keine 200€ übrig.
Allerdings befürchte ich, die wäre nichts für den Fragesteller, da er es ja nicht gerne so "brettig" mag.
Und diese Ruten mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion sind nun mal etwas härter.

Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, ist diese Werbeaussage von Gerlinger:
https://www.gerlinger.de/abu-spinrute-rocksweeper-nrs-922mh-limited-1


> extrem gut geeignet für eine Baitcast-Rolle - kommt natürlich auch mit einer Stationärrolle zu Recht



Mag ja sein das dieses Ringkonzept auch für eine Baitcaster geht, aber ohne Triggergriff?
Aber auch dies wäre mir egal, da ich sowieso eine Statio fischen würde!

Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2018)

Die verlinkte Rocksweeper ist schon sehr interessant. Sie soll ja vorne kleine Ringe haben, weiß jemand, ob es die üblichen 6er oder die kleineren 5er Ringe sind ?
1mm mehr oder weniger hört sich nicht nach viel an, aber der Unterschied ist schon krass. Das habe ich beim Wechseln eines Spitzenrings kennen gelern. 5er wären mir eigentlich zu klein.


----------



## trawar (11. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt keine zu kleine Ringe, es gibt nur falsche verbindungsknoten


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal ein Demo Video zu den K-Guide Tangle Free Ringen:






Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2018)

Dann machen wir mal weiter mit OT  Ich hatte noch nie Verwicklungen an den Ringen, aber je eine ältere DAM und Okuma Rollen mit Stroft GTP-E hatten mich schon mal heftig mit Knoten in der Schnur genervt. Mit neuen Shimano Rollen ist der Spuk vorbei.

5er Ringe sind echt winzig, stört mich, warum auch immer.


----------



## geomujo (11. Dezember 2018)

50g ist für die abgebildete Rocksweeper sicherlich etwas zu viel des Guten, auch wenn sie nominell etwas underrated scheint. Wenn du wirklich was richtig kräftiges mit dem Namen Rocksweeper Limited suchst, schau dir doch mal die NRS-882EXHF-TZ GROUPER an, die erst im Sommer ganz frisch vorgestellt wurde.
http://www.purefishing.jp/product/b.../rocksweeper_10th_anniversary_limited_10.html
Sie hat den gleichen Aufbau wie die NRS-922MH. Die verträgt garantiert 50g.  Aber du wirst um einen Import nicht herumkommen.

Die NRS hat zwar Micro-Guides aber durch die Torzit-Einlage ist der innere Ringdurchmesser (habs nicht genau nachgemessen) so bei um die 5mm. Real hatte ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Es knackt halt manchmal etwas, wenn der Verbingungsknoten ein kleines Stück FC schräg herausgucken lässt wenn er durch den Spitzenring gleitet. Aber damit kann ich leben. Von der klassichen K-Beringung bin ich nun überhaupt kein Freund.


----------



## magut (11. Dezember 2018)

das hilft mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter


----------



## magut (11. Dezember 2018)

so nun ist es die geworden 
https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-ballistic-x-spinning-270cm-15-50g-6048
wenn der Griff passt und der Blank vergleichbar ist mit der Pro Rex die ich hab müsste es passen.
Das Gewicht ist der Hammer --jetzt brauch ich aber noch eine keichtere Rolle 
Meine Spro Nova ist da mit fast 300 Gramm einfach zu schwer 
Das da immer wieder was zum aussuchenist !!??? 

LG
Mario


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2018)

geomujo schrieb:


> ...Die NRS hat zwar Micro-Guides aber durch die Torzit-Einlage ist der innere Ringdurchmesser (habs nicht genau nachgemessen) so bei um die 5mm. Real hatte ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme. Es knackt halt manchmal etwas, wenn der Verbingungsknoten ein kleines Stück FC schräg herausgucken lässt wenn er durch den Spitzenring gleitet. Aber damit kann ich leben. Von der klassichen K-Beringung bin ich nun überhaupt kein Freund.



Das liest sich ja super. Die 6er "Alconite" Ringe haben einen Innendurchmesser von 4mm. Man, man, man, ich habe eigentlich schon zu viele Ruten.

@magut 
Du wolltest doch einen anderen Griff haben oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


----------



## magut (11. Dezember 2018)

ja die hat ja auch einen völlig anderen als die Pro Rex


----------



## magut (11. Dezember 2018)

oben die Pro Rex  da liegen die Finger auf dem Blank auf (überm Rollenfuß) leider steht das bild am "Kopf" da ist der Durchmesser sehr dünn.
unten die Balistic da ist etwas "mehr rundum"


----------



## alexpp (11. Dezember 2018)

Ah, OK. Ich dachte, Du meinst den gesamten Griff. Die Austattung der Rocksweeper ist deutlich besser, zu dem aktuellen Preis ist sie echt interessant.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2018)

Also kleine oder zu kleine Ringe sind kein Meinungs- u. Diskussionsthema mehr.
Es ist einfach Fakt und vielfach bewiesen im A-B Vergleich, dass sie Auswirkungen haben, und für die Komfort- und Weitwerfer schon eminent störende.
Die kleinen Ringleins mit eingeengter Schnur haben auch auch einen Vorteil mit der engeren Führung, weil Wurfgenauigkeit und Flugkontrolle sind besser.

Selbst mal außen vor gelassen den klar spürbaren und eindeutigen Faktor Ringgewicht auf der Spitze und Rutenschwabbeln. Wirkt auch in Richtung Pro u. Contra.


----------



## ae71 (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, habe mir die Rocksweeper, durch die Erwähnung hier, bestellt. Wollte schon immer mal eine Rocksweeper haben. Beim Trockenwedeln vor Jahren als ich mich für die Bushi entschied, hatte ich die Rocke dort trockengewedelt und wäre meine Favoritin gewesen aber die 350€ die der Laden für sie wollte war es mir nicht Wert. Naja 10 Spinnruten später, habe ich sie am Ende dann doch. Hätte mir ein haufen Geld sparen können.
Beim Gerlinger gibts ja noch 10% Rabatt, somit kostet sie 175€ inkl. Versand.
Bin gespannt ob sie was taugt.
Werde mein Kommentar zu ihr nach dem testen euch weitergeben. Werde sie am Baggersee fischen und am Rhein in der Hauptsrömung. 
Also bisher bin ich hier mit den Vorgeschlagenen Angelgerät nicht auf die Nase gefallen, aber einige Sachen die Vorgeschlagen worden sind, entsprechen nicht ganz meinen Erwartungen.
Aber ich freue mich trotzdem immer wenn Gerät vorgestellt wird bzw empfohlen wird.
Wollte ich nur mal erwähnen.
Toni


----------



## alexpp (14. Dezember 2018)

Würde mich über deine Meinung direkt nach der Lieferung sehr freuen, möglichst im Vergleich mit weiteren Ruten ähnlicher Wurfgewichtsklasse.
Ich habe momentan 3 Akilas hier, 90MH, 90H und seit paar Wochen die 90XH. Die Akilas sind schon ziemlich hart, die 90MH ist z.B. härter als die letzte weiße Yasei Aspius MH (7-28g).


----------



## geomujo (14. Dezember 2018)

Das lässt sich so nicht beantworten. Die Rocke ist vor allem bei leichten Kräften, wie sie in der Köderführung auftreten übermäßig hart, jedoch sobald ein größerer Fisch dranhängt greift das weiche Mittelteil und bietet eine eher weiche Aktion. Das ist das paradoxe an dem Blank und Ausdruck der hohen Spezialisierung da drüben in Japan. Als Vergleich sei mal meine Gamakatsu Destrada S83H Versatile Fine Tip Sensor angeführt. Die liefert 15-60g bei gleichem Gesamtgewicht. Hängt man einen typischen Köder im Trockenmodus an die Rute und wippt damit, so ist die Auslenkung bei der Destrada spürbar größer, obwohl sie nominell in jeder Hinsicht die kräftigere Rute ist.

Nach hinten raus greift dann wieder der überproportional starke Backbone der Rocksweeper, der so ziemlich alle Fischgrößen bis auf 2m-Welse bändigen dürfte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Akilas sind schon ziemlich hart, die 90MH ist z.B. härter als die letzte weiße Yasei Aspius MH (7-28g).



Wahrscheinlich meinst Du aber das Rückgrat und nicht die Spitze (FrontTip) ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2018)

geomujo schrieb:


> bei leichten Kräften, wie sie in der Köderführung auftreten übermäßig hart, jedoch sobald ein größerer Fisch dranhängt greift das weiche Mittelteil und bietet eine eher weiche Aktion. Das ist das paradoxe an dem Blank und Ausdruck der hohen Spezialisierung da drüben in Japan. Als Vergleich sei mal meine Gamakatsu Destrada S83H Versatile Fine Tip Sensor angeführt. Die liefert 15-60g bei gleichem Gesamtgewicht. Hängt man einen typischen Köder im Trockenmodus an die Rute und wippt damit, so ist die Auslenkung bei der Destrada spürbar größer, obwohl sie nominell in jeder Hinsicht die kräftigere Rute ist.


Das sind eben komplett andere Aktionen, und ich finde es auch sehr gut, dass es sowas sehr differenziert aus Japanesien gibt! 

Man muss nur die Unterschiede kennen, sonst vergleicht man Äpfel mit Kartoffeln.
Für Forenunterhaltungen ohne alle Realobjekte vor der Nase sehr kontraproduktiv. 


Für mich stehen Daiwa, Shimano, Gamakatsu/Spro ganz oben bei den Spinnruten, weil die sind neben dem japano unendlichen Perfektionismus auch noch wirkliche große Vertriebsställe und können damit echt einiges in der Breite reißen und umsetzen.
ABU, Michell und nun auch Greys als Premium-Labels vom US-Monsterriesen in geringer Breite, dackeln hinterher und bedienen sich auch in Japan.


----------



## geomujo (15. Dezember 2018)

Deswegen sind wir ja auch hier  Wie du schon sagtst, sind die Gamakatsu-Ruten nach klassisch europäischem Verständnis aufgebaut - vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei der Optik, aber bei dem Aufbau des Blanks ist man eher konservativ unterwegs. Andererseits bewirbt in meinem Fall Spro die Destrada auch als ausgewiesene Hecht-Rute mit X-Fast-Taper für Swimbaits. Das ist nunmal was anderes als eine Rute für Stachelflosser am Gummiköder.

Na irgendwann werden es die hiesigen Hersteller auch noch begreifen spezialisierteres Tackle herzustellen. Favorite geht als europäischer Hersteller hier mit sehr gutem Beispiel voran. Von Balzer wirds wohl auch noch in 50 Jahren einen Print-Katalog geben der sich dann noch immer wie in den 90ern lesen wird mit UL-Ruten oberhalb der 100g-Marke ;-)


----------



## alexpp (15. Dezember 2018)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meinst Du aber das Rückgrat und nicht die Spitze (FrontTip) ?


Ja, Du hast Recht, hatte die Spitze etwas vernachlässigt. Sie ist bei der Akilas zwar nicht wirklich weich, aber weicher als bei der Aspius.
Sollte ich die Faulheit überwunden haben, hänge ich 300g oder 400g an die Ruten und mache Bilder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2018)

Sei doch froh  , dass du 2 dir gefällige Spinnen im etwa gleichen Ködereinsatzbereich gefunden hast, die sich so unterschiedlich anfühlen und je nach Situation deutlich einen Vorteil verspüren lassen.


----------



## alexpp (15. Dezember 2018)

Von den Akilas werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht alle behalten. Suche besonders noch eine Wobbler, Spinner Rute, die insgesamt etwas weicher ist, als die Aspius.
Habe hier noch eine weiße Yasei TROUT LAKE (2,51m/7-28g), die könnte es sein, hat einen schrecklich kurzen Griff, aber das ist ja veränderbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2018)

Die Yasei White Aspius AX 270 MH hat eine Schwester, die Red AX 270 MH, die ist genau etwas weicher, aber gar nicht viel.
Ein Haben Muss für Aspianten.

Dagegen die Red 270 ist VIEL weicher - die habe ich nur wegen dem Sammler Wunsch  .


----------



## alexpp (15. Dezember 2018)

Im Shimano 2018 Katalog finde ich die Yasei Red Aspius (SYARAXASP27MH) 2,7m/7-28g und Red Zander Lure und Zander Player, beide 2,7m und 10-30g.
Ist die von mir genannte rote Aspius die gute ?


----------



## alexpp (16. Dezember 2018)

Folgende Ruten wurden mit 330g Gewicht aufgenommen. Habe mich sehr bemüht die Ruten genau auszurichten, aber alleine schon wegen der unterschiedlichen Griffe sind kleine Abweichungen nicht zu vermeiden. Wer ein oder mehrere GIFs von bestimmten aufgelisteten Ruten sehen will, einfach fragen:

- Gamakatsu Akilas 90MH  2,7m/5-30g
- Gamakatsu Akilas 90H  2,7m/10-45g
- Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH  2,7m/15-60g
- Shimano Yasei weiß Aspius MH  2,7m/7-28g
- Shimano Yasei weiß Aspius H  2,7m/14-40g
- Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2 Lure 2,74m/20-50g
- Quantum Zanderkant 1.0  2,65m/15-90g
- Shimano Yasei weiß Heavy Pike  2,5m/20-60g
- Shimano Yasei weiß Trout Lake  2,51m/7-28g
- Shimano SpeedMaster DX 240M  2,4m/7-28g
- Shimano Vengeance 240MH  2,4m/14-40g
- Shimano ForceMaster BX 210M  2,1m/10-30g

Leichte Wurfgewichtsklasse: 2 harte und 2 weichere Ruten







Und die Akilas 90XH und Zanderkant 1.0, schon krass, wird nicht ohne Grund Besenstiel genannt.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich staune was manche sich für Arbeit machen!
Selbst wäre ich schon komplett überfordert damit so etwas technisch hin zu kriegen, bzw. wüsste nicht wie ich meinem PC beibringen sollte solche Bildmontagen umzusetzten und den Kram auch noch ins Board zu zaubern?

Jürgen


----------



## magut (16. Dezember 2018)

HAMMER -- das ist mal ein direkter Vergleich---Toll gemacht DANKE!!!!!!!
LG
Mario


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Dezember 2018)

Coole Sache  Lese hier die ganze Zeit schon begeistert mit.
Könntest du noch ein Bild von der Akilas H 10-45 Gramm einstellen? Ich möchte mir nächstes Jahr eine neue Zanderrute zulegen und hab mich gedanklich auf die Akilas, bzw. Altemis eingeschossen. Es ist auch noch Zeit bis Juni.
Meistens faulenze ich 10Gramm Köppe mit 5er oder 4er Trailer in mässiger Strömung und zumeist vom Boot aus.
Kannst du bissel was zu der Rute und deinem Einsatzspektrum schreiben?
Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## alexpp (16. Dezember 2018)

Gerne. Die Reihenfolge: Akilas 90MH, Akilas 90H, Aspius H und Akilas 90XH.
Bis jetzt nur mit der Akilas 90XH paar Mal mit 15cm Balzer Akiri Würmern (inkl. Jighaken ca. 50g) geangelt. Passte ganz gut. Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, weil noch nicht sehr erfahren und ohne direkten Vergleich bin ich lieber vorsichtig. Die Akilas gefallen mir ähnlich gut wie die weißen Aspius, favorisiere leicht die Aspius. Merkwürdig finde ich die etwas unterschiedlichen Aktionen der Akilas MH und H, das sieht man auf den Bildern eigentlich gut. Die Spitze der H ist tatsächlich schmaler als bei der MH. Die Akilas 90MH und 90H werde ich wahrscheinlich beide zurück schicken und mir eher in diesem Thread genannte Rocke holen, mit der Zeit vielleicht auch eine Hearty Rice im H-Bereich.


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Dezember 2018)

Super. Vielen Dank dafür.
Sieht schön aus die Aktion. Die arbeitet sicher ganz gut mit im Drill. Im Nahbereich beim Keschern wird´s dann evtl. kritisch, einfach die Bremse bissel aufmachen.

Die Rocksweeper sieht auch gut aus, ist mir aber vom Boot zu lang. Ich fische mittlerweile eh gerne 2,40 Spinnruten. Finde Wurfgenauigkeit, Animation und Kopflastigkeit bei den kürzeren Ruten besser, auch vom Ufer.
Wenn du auf die Weiten angewiesen bist, dann natürlich eine "lange Rute"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Folgende Ruten wurden mit 330g Gewicht aufgenommen.


Klasse Arbeit hast Du da gemacht!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Bildüberlagerung ist Dir auch ganz gut gelungen, trotz Einspannen usw. .



alexpp schrieb:


> Merkwürdig finde ich die etwas unterschiedlichen Aktionen der Akilas MH und H, das sieht man auf den Bildern eigentlich gut. Die Spitze der H ist tatsächlich schmaler als bei der MH.


Das ist öfter mal so, da die Sparserien oft gleiche Grundblankkonstruktionen über mehrere Modelle verwenden und nur am Spitzenteil ein wenig geändert wird, schafft 2 Modelle im Katalog bei wenig Aufwand. Bei Shimano u. Daiwa kenne ich inzwischen genügend Beispiele.
Bei den Rollen sieht man es auch.

Mit Aspius AX hast Du das Beispiel, da ist nicht der Außendurchmesser vorne (alle ca. ziemlich starke 2.4mm), sondern die Wandungsdicke auf dem ST verringert. Weswegen die optisch eigentlich niemand ohne Aufdruck-lesen unterscheiden kann.


----------



## alexpp (16. Dezember 2018)

@Nordlichtangler
Würdest Du noch bitte Post 29 beatworten. Die Rute will ich mir auch noch holen, bin aber nicht sicher, ob die von mir beschriebene die richtige ist. Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Im Shimano 2018 Katalog finde ich die Yasei Red Aspius (SYARAXASP27MH) 2,7m/7-28g und Red Zander Lure und Zander Player, beide 2,7m und 10-30g.
> Ist die von mir genannte rote Aspius die gute ?



Jepp, die SYARAXASP27MH


----------



## magut (19. Dezember 2018)

So kurzer Testbericht zur Daiwa 
*Daiwa Ballistic-X Spinning 270cm 15-50g *
https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-ballistic-x-spinning-270cm-15-50g-6048

leider keinen Zander erwischt, aber ein kleiner Hecht und ein schöner Barsch waren die ersten Testkandidaten.
Getestet in der Donau mit mässiger Stömung Tiefe zwischen 6 und 11 Meter
sie ist etwas härter als die Pro Rex. Bei Jigs mit 12 Gramm und 10 cm Gummis spürt man das aufsetzen des Köders auch auf sandigem Boden. Muss sich aber dann schon darauf konzentrieren  (bei voller Wurfweite aber etwas gedämpft, je näher der Köder kommt umso besser wird es )
Perfektes Gefühl so ab 14 Gramm.
Da lässt sie keine Zweifel offen was der Köder gerade macht.
Schnur war eine WFT Gliss mit 0,14mm, 2 Meter FC Vorfach
Liegt gut in der Hand und das geringe Gewicht der Rute ist echt der Hammer.
Ich hab den Rollenfuß zwischen Ring und Kleinen Finger der Hand und hab da echt gutes Ködergefühl.
Klar eine Empfehlung für Angler die die ganz harten Zanderprügel nicht so mögen.
LG
Mario


----------



## alexpp (29. Dezember 2018)

Da über die Größe der Ringe in diesem Thread diskutiert wurde, ich habe den Innendurchmesser der Spitzenringe nachgemessen. Bei der limitierten Rocke 2,38mm. 5er Fuji Alconite 2,84mm und 6er Alconite 4,03mm. Bei Ruten wie weiße Yasei Aspius, Pike und Gamakatsu Akilas sind 6er Fuji Alconite verbaut.


----------



## ae71 (7. Januar 2019)

Hallo, habe die Rocke bekommen.
Verarbeitung einwandfrei! Die kleinen Ringe haben mich erst zweifeln lassen ob das mit Fluo vorgeschaltet wirklich funktiniert.
Habe ca. 1,5-2m Fluocarbon 0,30mm vorgeschaltet und da hat bei den Würfen nichts gestört.
Habe andere Ruten die viel größere Ringe haben und dabremst es immer ab.
Die Rute habe ich erstmals mit einer 3000 Applause (war gerade über) bestückt. Die ist perfekt ausbalanciert. 
Also mit den 28g WG max ist ein Witz, die wirft mit 20g Köpfen und 4 Gummis noch sowas von entspannt.
Also ich gehe davon aus das die bis 30g Köpfe und 4-5 inch Ködern noch problemlos funktioniert.
Sie fühlt sich ab 10g Köpfen erst wohl. 
Also das ist eine Rute  die wie sie bei der deutschen Beschreibung steht, 50g WG hat.
Also Fisch hatte ich leider noch keinen, aber der Kontakt ist wirklich gut. Und die ist schnell.
Denke da habe ich einen guten deal gemacht.


----------



## geomujo (7. Januar 2019)

Ich hab sie ja wie gesagt auch aber ich komme nicht zu der Einschätzung, dass sie bis 50g geht. Ab ~25g fängt sie an merklich an Wurfpräzision zu verlieren. Und das darf bei einer Rockfischrute eigentlich nicht sein. Das Teil ist nicht umsonst so straff und gleichzeitig so fein. Wer die mal in der Spitze mit der alten Vergleicht, kommt recht schnell zum Schluss, dass die NRS ein deutlich feineres und dünnwandigeres Spitzenteil hat als die Nano. Ja, der Backbone ist fast schon pervers stark für so ein Wurfgewicht, aber daraus abzuleiten, sie ist für höhere Gewichte geeignet als angegeben halte ich für sagen wir mal recht mutig. Damit belastest du das Material auf Dauer über seine Sollgrenze hinweg. Das schwächt auf Dauer den Blank, was bis zum Bruch führen kann. 
Die NRS922MH, so toll und ideal sie auch als Zanderjigge ist, ist sicherlich nicht das, was der Threadsteller sucht. Hinzu kommt, dass die NRS eine reine Zanderjigge ist, die mit Barschen unterhalb von 35cm hoffnungslos unterfordert ist. So ab 50cm Fischgröße fängts an damit Spass zu machen. Daher kam sie dieses Jahr bei mr auch noch kein einziges Mal zum Einsatz ;-( Ja nichtmal für die empfohlene Skyline hat's gereicht. 2018 war sicher das ULigste Jahr bisher überhaupt.


----------



## hanzz (13. Januar 2019)

@alexpp

Wie kann man denn die oben genannte Greys 20-50g mit der Akilas 15-60g von der Härte her vergleichen?


----------



## alexpp (13. Januar 2019)

Hier ein GIF mit den beiden Ruten und der weißen Aspius H:


----------



## geomujo (13. Januar 2019)

THX
Zum Zanderangeln würde ich auf die Greys jedenfalls verzichten. Die Aspius macht rein optisch die beste Figur. Die Akilas so dazwischen.


----------



## hanzz (13. Januar 2019)

Die Greys hab ich, daher steht ne Neuanschaffung an 
Zum Zanderwobbeln find ich die Greys ok. 

Danke Alex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> @alexpp
> 
> Wie kann man denn die oben genannte Greys 20-50g mit der Akilas 15-60g von der Härte her vergleichen?


Du siehst doch, welche stärker einknickt ... hat der Alex fein gemacht !

Aus eigener Angrabbelerfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die 270/50 Greys eine feine und nachgiebige Rute eher <=50g ist, weit unter den realistischen 56g einer Aspius N oder AX-H.

Die Akilas XH ist laut Vergleichsbild erstaunlich wenig A-Aktion, vor allem ggü. ihren Geschwistern und dem Ruf. Die Greys Plat. erste Serie sind aber wiederum erstaunlich raffiniert gemacht, die wechseln angepasst in der Aktionsform, wie auch in den weißen Aspius einiges an Blank-Raffinesse versteckt ist.

Für mich nicht unverständlich hat der Jan Locke die gesamte Raubfischangler-"Elite" mit einer 3m Greys -50g niedergeangelt. 
Ich kenne inzwischen so derartige 3 vergleichbare 3m Super-Ruten um 50g -- für die Liebhaber lang eben.

Es sind auf den gezeigten GIFs insgesamt viele Ruten mit den merklich unterschiedlichen A, B und C Aktionen gezeigt worden. Das ist auch ein wichtiger und meist absolut vordringlicher Geschmacksfaktor, den man für sich persönlich kennen sollte.

A = ca. 1/8 Aktion, durch XFAST Taper des ST, schnelle aber schwache Spitzenkraft, merklich Rückgrat-Buckel mit ab da stark.
B = ca. 1/4 Aktion, durch FAST Taper des ST, mittelschnelle u. mittelstarke Spitzenkraft
C = ca. 1/3-1/2 Aktion, durch MODERATE Taper des ST, langsame aber starke Spitzenkraft


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2019)

Daiwa Prorex XR Spin 2,7m 15-50g



magut schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gefällt mir die Rute nur der Griff ist mir zu dünn. Das nervt irgendwann nach 5 Stunden werfen.



Was mir noch auffällt:

Dieser Fuji TVS Rollenhalter - ich mag den auch überhaupt nicht (mehr), habe den auf einer DAM Effzett Optimus Spin 2,70m 10-30g intensiv geangelt, und dann tat die Hand echt weh ...
Diese seitlichen langen Aussparungen machen den RH dünn, für mich zu dünn, und diese Griffstelle wird zu einem Unding.
Von daher: Ein Schrott-Rollenhalter wenigstens für mich - und noch jemand.  

Die Ballistic-X hat eben einen ganz normalen mit rundem Kunststoff...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2019)

Zu dünn und zu hart/kantig.


----------



## geomujo (18. Januar 2019)

TVS-Halter mit konisch verjüngendem Foregrip sind entgegen meiner Erwartungen alles andere als unkomfortabel. Er lässt sehr viele Griffpositionen zu bei der jede einen Blankkontakt gewährleistet.













PS: Hookkeeper gehören dahin, wo sie hingehören - in den Müll!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> TVS-Halter mit konisch verjüngendem Foregrip sind entgegen meiner Erwartungen alles andere als unkomfortabel.


Das hängt schon sehr stark von der Gewichtsklasse ab.


----------



## magut (10. Februar 2019)

So hat halt jeder seine Eigenheiten. Werd den RH jetzt doch umbauen und euch hier ein bischen berichten wie es läuft.Ab März ist etwas Zeit zur Verfügung da startet das Projekt RH 
LG
Mario


----------



## magut (2. März 2019)

Jetzt ist es geschafft, ging schneller und einfacher als erwartet. Endkappe wird erst nach Probe eingeklebt. so hab ich noch die Möglichkeit Balance Gewichte einzubringen falls nötig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2019)

Fällt mir gerade auf dass es hier nicht weitergeht ...

Erstmal  zum Umbau.

Den Typ kann man aus dem Titel und dem Inhalt des ersten Bildes zusammensetzen.

Kannst du für andere Interessenten was zu dem Grifflängen bzw. der Position des Rollenfußes vor/nach Umbau schreiben ?

Und wie es sich verbessert hat berichten ...


----------



## magut (15. August 2019)

Also zwecks Umbau.
Balancegewichte hab ich keine mehr eingeklebt. Die Rute liegt sehr gut in der Hand. Der RH ist ein stinknormaler aus Kunststoff ohne Schnick Schnack. So mag ich es  Die Rolle ist ca. 5-6 cm Richtung Spitze gewandert.Hab die Maße jetzt nicht im Kopf und die Rute liegt im Keller.Falls es kemand genau wissen will, mess ich nochmal. Das reicht mir um beim Werfen "schöner" durchziehen zu können und ich merke vom Wurfverhalten keinen Unterschied zu vorher (vom Blank her gemeint) Auch die "Wurfweite" ist m.M. gleich geblieben.

Also so gesehen hat der Umbau genau das gebracht, was mich an der Rute vom Aufbau her gestört hat.
Kann ich nur empfehle, da der Umbau "von Hinten" auch nicht der Mega Aufwand ist und das wirklich jeder machen kann.
Preislich -- hab der RH und Griff bei Ali bestellt -- 9.- und Kleber vom Baumarkt 9.-
LG
Mario


----------

